# Abdominal pain after c-section



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I had my DD via c/s 6 weeks ago, and since then I've experienced 4 episodes of intense abdominal pain -- I'm talking doubled-over, have-to-lay-down, can't-talk type of pain (and I have a fairly high tolerance for pain and am not someone who runs to the doctor for every little ache and pain). Each episode has lasted 10-15 minutes and has subsided spontaneously. During the episodes, the pain doesn't come and go like contractions; it's constant and then gradually fades away.

The first 3 episodes felt kind of generalized throughout my lower abdomen, but the last one was pretty focused on the right lower quadrant. I finally called my OB after that one and she did and examination and sent me for an ultrasound, neither of which showed anything.

I haven't had an episode for about a week now, but during the past couple of days I've had kind of a dull ache in that area, and it hurts (mildly) when I stretch out, like when lying flat on my back in bed.

Some thoughts my OB mentioned were adhesion, ovulation, and gas, but I know it's not gas, and I'm fairly certain I wouldn't ovulate 4 times over a 5-week period. I'm not sure about the adhesion idea -- I'm not familiar with the symptoms of that. Has anyone experienced anything similar? Any ideas what this might be?


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

adhesion can be "treated" through massage, so that might be a thing to consider.

i'm sorry that you're going through this and that i don't have any answers whatsoever other than to perhaps get some massage.







good luck!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I would think it would be too early to tell much about adhesions.

Honestly, you just had your muscles cut open. Coughing or sneezing can set off a lot of pain, or simple activities like trying to lift a load of laundry. Nothing right now will probably help but time and rest.

Do NOT lift anything heavier than your baby. Do not do laundry

It does hurt.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I think it is too early for adhesions as well. Adhesions are a form of scar tissue that forms post operation, at six weeks out you may be forming adhesions, but I thought the pain started later?? (I know there are some good websites out there on adhesions if you just google it). Mayan abdominal massage is supposed to help to break up adhesions.

I was in pain for about six months post c-section, on a regular basis. I then continued to have pain for about a year from time to time if I did too much. Make sure you are not doing too much, you want to heal well. You are healing from major abdominal surgery, and that takes six months to heal.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Yup, make sure you are still taking it a bit easy. I've had 3 c/s and can't think of anything else, other than your just healing. I would feel safe knowing that nothing turned up on the u/s. Sorry not much help.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

oh, right,a nd do you have a compression garment? this helps support the muscles as well while they are healing.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone -- sorry, I forgot about this thread for a few days!

I haven't had any more pain since I last posted, so hopefully it was just some post-op stuff working itself out.

I'm definitely still taking it easy -- I can feel that yucky tugging feeling if I lean back too far, get out of the car too quickly, sit up in bed without rolling onto my side first, etc. My body is doing a good job of making sure I don't strain my abdominal muscles!









Thanks again -- I won't worry about it unless it continues.


----------

